# Yo



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey, just signed up and wanted to say hi.
I'm from the east coast and ride mostly at Sunday River and Loon... I'm not all that great but I'm jsut out to have fun and get better.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

good to have you, get on it and get involved


----------

